# PF30 bottom bracket



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I just purchased a Ridley Noah frame which uses a 46mm dia. X 68mm wide press fit 30 bottom bracket. I'll be using my Sram Red GXP crankset and I've purchased a pressfit 30 bottom bracket (Sram) and Wheels Manufacturing 24mm adapters (both are shown).

Two questions. Can I loctite (green) the Sram bottom bracket into the Ridley shell? I'm assuming it's a non issue but thought I had better check.

Also, has anyone that has used the 24mm Wheels Manufacturing adapters had to install spacers on the crank spindle to take up play?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

In the normal GXP system, the spindle is clamped hard to the NDS bearing, so spacers are not required because there's no play. With the GXP specific Wheels adapter, I'd assume the same thing happens. SRAM also make a complete PF30 to GXP BB which avoids this issue.

However, with a threaded BB, the bearing is also firmly held in place. With pressfit, the adapter, and GXP there's the issue of pedaling forces on the NDS that could cause the pressed-in bearing cup, or adapter to move. Therefore it would seem sensible to put spacers on the DS only if they are needed, not to take up play, but just to fill any gap, so as to stop the spindle walking to the left. This would be a trial and error process, since BB shell widths can vary a little.

Given that the cups are delrin, I'm not sure on the loctite question. SRAM does not appear to recommend it in their instructions http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/my10-sram-tech-manual-rev-a.pdf


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> In the normal GXP system, the spindle is clamped hard to the NDS bearing, so spacers are not required because there's no play. With the GXP specific Wheels adapter, I'd assume the same thing happens. SRAM also make a complete PF30 to GXP BB which avoids this issue.
> 
> However, with a threaded BB, the bearing is also firmly held in place. With pressfit, the adapter, and GXP there's the issue of pedaling forces on the NDS that could cause the pressed-in bearing cup, or adapter to move. Therefore it would seem sensible to put spacers on the DS only if they are needed, not to take up play, but just to fill any gap, so as to stop the spindle walking to the left. This would be a trial and error process, since BB shell widths can vary a little.
> 
> Given that the cups are delrin, I'm not sure on the loctite question. SRAM does not appear to recommend it in their instructions http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/my10-sram-tech-manual-rev-a.pdf


Thanks Julio. The reason I was asking about the loctite is that I read some posts regarding press fit bottom brackets creaking without them being secured with loctite.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

In this case I don't have personal experience.

What I would do would depend on how tightly the cups fit the frame. If they can just be pushed in by hand, then I'd be inclined to use loctite. Issues have been reported over time - perhaps because of the use of delrin.

Is there a reason you went with the solution you did?

There are all-alloy solutions if your first attempt doesn't work out ADAPTER PRESSFIT 30 to GXP


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> In this case I don't have personal experience.
> 
> What I would do would depend on how tightly the cups fit the frame. If they can just be pushed in by hand, then I'd be inclined to use loctite. Issues have been reported over time - perhaps because of the use of delrin.
> 
> ...


I'll talk to my LBS when I take it in for the press fit install and see what he has to say also. 

I looked at adapters similar to what you show but all the ones I looked at were alloy and Ridley recommends using plastic cups as they say alloy my damage the frame. I also reads some positive reviews on the Wheels Manufacturing adapters.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> I'll talk to my LBS when I take it in for the press fit install and see what he has to say also.
> 
> I looked at adapters similar to what you show but all the ones I looked at were alloy and Ridley recommends using plastic cups as they say alloy my damage the frame. I also reads some positive reviews on the Wheels Manufacturing adapters.


You'll probably be fine. There's a whole lot of PF30's out there and we only read about the few problem installs.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> You'll probably be fine. There's a whole lot of PF30's out there and we only read about the few problem installs.


Thanks for all the replies. Yeah, I'm just not that familiar with them and I have read some good/bad reviews. Just didn't want to end up being the bad story. Like you mentioned earlier (trial and error). Thanks again for the help.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I got my PF30 bottom bracket installed (a little grease, no Loctite). Installed the Wheels Manufacturing adapters and test fit my crankset. I did need to install almost 3mm's of spacers on the DS to fill in the gap (not to take up play). Installed a wavy washer on the non-DS and tightened up the crank arm.

No play, spins freely. Driveline is perfect (43.5). 

Bikerjulio. Thanks for all your input. It worked out exactly as you had said.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

hows the condition of your bottom bracket right now? Do you have any issues so far??,,reason Im asking is I just installed the PF30 GxP made by WM (black color) but I noticed a big gap between the DS crank arm and the adapter,,I dont think its normal or I did something stupid..I got the Ridley Liz for my wife btw..hanks


redondoaveb said:


> I got my PF30 bottom bracket installed (a little grease, no Loctite). Installed the Wheels Manufacturing adapters and test fit my crankset. I did need to install almost 3mm's of spacers on the DS to fill in the gap (not to take up play). Installed a wavy washer on the non-DS and tightened up the crank arm.
> 
> No play, spins freely. Driveline is perfect (43.5).
> 
> Bikerjulio. Thanks for all your input. It worked out exactly as you had said.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> hows the condition of your bottom bracket right now? Do you have any issues so far??,,reason Im asking is I just installed the PF30 GxP made by WM (black color) but I noticed a big gap between the DS crank arm and the adapter,,I dont think its normal or I did something stupid..I got the Ridley Liz for my wife btw..hanks


I'm not using the adapters anymore. I purchased a Quarq power meter crankset that is GXP and I changed my bottom bracket when I installed the new crank. I now use the Wheels Manufacturing PF30 to outbound GXP bottom bracket. 

When I used the adapters they worked fine, no creaking, no play. There was no gap on the either side. The new PF30 to outbound GXP is a lot nicer setup than just using adapters.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry for confussion,this is exactly the BB type Im talking about (Wheels Manufacturing PF30 to outbound GXP bottom bracket. ) looks like Im missing a lot of spacers to fill-in the gap between the cap and Drive side spindle..



redondoaveb said:


> I'm not using the adapters anymore. I purchased a Quarq power meter crankset that is GXP and I changed my bottom bracket when I installed the new crank. I now use the Wheels Manufacturing PF30 to outbound GXP bottom bracket.
> 
> When I used the adapters they worked fine, no creaking, no play. There was no gap on the either side. The new PF30 to outbound GXP is a lot nicer setup than just using adapters.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> sorry for confussion,this is exactly the BB type Im talking about (Wheels Manufacturing PF30 to outbound GXP bottom bracket. ) looks like Im missing a lot of spacers to fill-in the gap between the cap and Drive side spindle..


After re-reading one of my above posts, I did have to install a few spacers when I used the adapters, now that I'm using the Quarq crankset with the new PF30 to outbound GXP, I'm not using any spacers.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> After re-reading one of my above posts, I did have to install a few spacers when I used the adapters, now that I'm using the Quarq crankset with the new PF30 to outbound GXP, I'm not using any spacers.


I think if I were you, I would install the crank, measure your chainline (43.5mm's). If it's correct then I would install the amount of spacers to fill in the gap on the driveside and all should be fine. Just make sure that there is no side to side play and that the crank spins free when torqued down.


----------

